# North Georgia Public Land



## superrman77 (Jun 14, 2017)

Guys I am gonna try to get down this fall and possibly go after some North Georgia bears on public land.  So far I am interested in Cohutta and Chattahoochee National Forest.  Do you guys prefer  the Wma's or the National Forest land?  I figure I can have a chance to bag a deer and hog as well if the cards line up. 
Thanks


----------



## jbogg (Jun 14, 2017)

Fairly new at this myself, but I have done a ton of walking up there over the past year and a half and I have seen as much sign on NF outside of WMAs as I have on WMAs.  Like everyone says, find the white oak acorns this fall and you will find the bears.  If it's an off year for Whites they will hammer the Reds.


----------



## Bowhunter77 (Jun 14, 2017)

Last year I was in your shoes,brand new to this . Although I didn't get a bear I saw some, made a new friend and hunting partner and had a great time camping. Will be returning in September to bow hunt again. The only drawback to the WMA was the out of state user fee. But if that's where the bears are time to work some OT and give it to the state of Georgia.Food is key to getting a bear, not what they were eating a week ago or even yesterday its what they are eating now. As a deer hunter it took me looking at things differently and reading far back in the post for all the info I could get. I scrolled back years on this site. Lots of good people and info on here.


----------



## AlexTipton (Jun 15, 2017)

I live about 5 minutes from cohutta wma check station. Good spot for hog and bear, not great for deer, but normally when one is killed it's a nice one


----------



## Buckman18 (Jun 15, 2017)

If I were coming down from Ohio, I'd focus on Cohutta.  There are more bears there than anywhere in GA.  Chattahoochee WMA has a fair amount of bears, but there are sooooo many folks who hunt it, you will see more hunters than creatures.  I happen to live close to it, so it's a convenience for me, but I see much more game on Cohutta when I hunt there.  No matter where you decide, prepare to walk a long way from where you park.


----------



## superrman77 (Jun 15, 2017)

Buckman18 said:


> If I were coming down from Ohio, I'd focus on Cohutta.  There are more bears there than anywhere in GA.  Chattahoochee WMA has a fair amount of bears, but there are sooooo many folks who hunt it, you will see more hunters than creatures.  I happen to live close to it, so it's a convenience for me, but I see much more game on Cohutta when I hunt there.  No matter where you decide, prepare to walk a long way from where you park.



Would you focus on the national forest or the wma?
Thanks


----------



## Buckman18 (Jun 15, 2017)

If you come during bow season it won't matter because it'll all be open. If you wait until gun season, generally, I'd hunt national forest because it's open and you don't have to wait on a specific 3-5 day window to hunt.

That said, it doesn't matter where you hunt in that you need to make sure you're on hot sign like someone mentioned earlier. Last weeks sign is no good. Consistency in our bear woods is a result of constantly scouting fresh sign.


----------

